
A Gift for New Grads - Start-Ups - unignorant
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/09/opinion/09friedman.html?ref=opinion
======
MicahWedemeyer
Kind of a dumb title. There's only a tenuous link (in the article) between
grads and startups. It's mainly an argument for more startups, thereby more
jobs.

More jobs helps everybody. Grads are just a subset of everybody.

------
stcredzero
Someone should do a start-up comparison in 5 or so cities around the world.
Pick something silly and compare costs vs. Functionality delivered over time.

